# Show us you trophy or nature pictures from Africa



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Great idea Frank! Will post a couple pics later!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I will also post a bit later. Running around today.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

*Foto*

Hier is een foto. Het die BWB by Tebalja Safaris naby Rustenburg geskiet. Dit is nie 'n groot trofee nie maar die ervaring was onvergeetlik. Het hom 'n goeie hartskoot gegee en hy het darem net 55 tree gehardloop.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi guys,

here are some pics from me.
Hope you like them.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice selection/gallery Nimrod. I liked the Black-wildebeest you shot. Nice trophy.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Nice selection/gallery Nimrod. I liked the Black-wildebeest you shot. Nice trophy.


Thank you Bushkey.

Actually it is at the taxidermist
Will be a nice shoulder-mount.
I will post some pics of the mounts when they are ready and hanging in my trophy den.

Shoot straight


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hoytitoyti said:


> Hier is een foto. Het die BWB by Tebalja Safaris naby Rustenburg geskiet. Dit is nie 'n groot trofee nie maar die ervaring was onvergeetlik. Het hom 'n goeie hartskoot gegee en hy het darem net 55 tree gehardloop.


Hi Ian,

Nice trophy !!!
In my opinion, not the size of the trophy is important more the way to get him. This moments must be lifelong in you head, then you had a really good trophy.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

What Elephants think of bore-holes. I went to go and have a look and found this guy not to far off. If they don't brake my trough's, they brake my pump house. I need a serious sjambok.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Impressive pictures, I am happy to have only doves in my garden by the water pont:embara:
Destroyed the elephant the water pipes ?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> Destroyed the elephant the water pipes ?


Jis Frank, I have a 10 000 liter tank on a hill behind my kamp. "These guys" as my Ranger calls them brakes the pipes to and from the tank so mant times it is not even cloose to funny any more. I have the pipes buried and packed under stone, but it has to come out the ground to go to the borehole or tank. I am going to have to box them in sement with steel lids with out handels so these guys can't get to them. I have lost thousands of liters off water in the past. And water is little there.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

My view of Mariepskop, a part of the Drakensberg. Yes I know you can't see her but, it's winter, dry and dusty. But she's there. And she's big. I will see if I have another to show you.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The elephants have a long nose to sniff water everywhere.:wink:
I understand that this circumstance is very bad for you. Is it possible to build a electric fence around this area, or is this to expensive?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

caracal said:


> Is it possible to build a electric fence around this area, or is this to expensive?


My camp has a electrical fence. But due to the distance between the camp, pumphouse, pump and tank it is virtually impossible. But I will beat them eventually. There is more than enough water in there trough, they are just naughty and curious. There is no need to brake trees as well but look at this. The broken trees lay all over the place.


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> My view of Mariepskop, a part of the Drakensberg. Yes I know you can't see her but, it's winter, dry and dusty. But she's there. And she's big. I will see if I have another to show you.


So, I am back from some practice shoots in my garden with the new Sure-Loc Special OMP sight what arrive me today. It is a big different to my old Copper John Dead Nuts Pro what I tune with 0,09 Fitz Fibers. Now I must adapt my eyes to the 0,19 fibers at the new sight.
The view to Mariepskop is a great picture, for point of view like this I love S.A. the wide Bushveld open my heart and I get " homesickness "
Oh God, let go the next four weeks in a flight.
I hope my secret wish to buy in seven years a small farm in S.A. comes through. Pictures like this gives me the power to work for my dream.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Very nice gallery you posted Frank! You got some great trophies! What part of Namibia did you hunt?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here a few pic`s from two blessbok of a herd of maybe 50.
I did not a shoot because the distance was a bit to far and both was to close together. Sorry for the bad quality, but this are pictures from my video.This animals came in one minute after my shoot at the springbok.

View attachment 258020


View attachment 258021


View attachment 258022


View attachment 258023


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Here are a couple of pics.

Waterfall just outside of Mooiriver.
Nyala Bull I was able to sneak up on, passed on him.
Black & Blue Wildebeest.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Very nice gallery you posted Frank! You got some great trophies! What part of Namibia did you hunt?


Thank you Engee,

I hunted in the north of Namibia, near Otavi - roundabout 1 hour drive south from the Etosha Nationalpark and in the south of Namibia at the edge of the Kalahari and last time again in the south close to Marienthal.
Always had a good and memorable time, exciting hunts and the luck to harvest some good trophies.
Hopefully one time we´ll meet in South Africa.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice pics Engee and congrats to the awesome Wildebeester.
Great trophies.:tongue:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank, I too want to go on a trip to Namibia, more spesifically for a trophy Damara Dik Dik. See you took a pic of one licking some salt.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Thanks Frank, I too want to go on a trip to Namibia, more spesifically for a trophy Damara Dik Dik. See you took a pic of one licking some salt.


"Dog dis 'n Duiker". I also want to go and see Namibia badly. My dad always told me what an awesome place it is. He was more into fishing at the coast.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Thanks Frank, I too want to go on a trip to Namibia, more spesifically for a trophy Damara Dik Dik. See you took a pic of one licking some salt.


When I hunted on Omalanga Safaris in the north of Namibia in November 2006 I could stalk within 15 meters to a couple of Damara Dik Dik.
I was totally suprised to sneak so close but both of them were more interested in the other one than taking care about things around them.
I had good cover to stalk and was sitting in an ambush and also had the chance to draw and aim on the tiny buck but did not release the arrow.
I had this chance one day before I could shoot the Black Wildebeest I was actually hunting for.
I also did not shoot because this small antelope would have cost me 1.000 Euro (yes - one thousand Euro, so roundabout 10.000 Rand).
They are really expensive and only a small amount of them are free for hunting every year.
At Omalanga Safaris, with regard to their population, they only let shoot 4 of them per year.
Nevertheless they are a great challenge and maybe next time.....

Here is another photo I could shoot from a blind - distance 22 meters


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> "Dog dis 'n Duiker". I also want to go and see Namibia badly. My dad always told me what an awesome place it is. He was more into fishing at the coast.


Bushkey, here are some pics.

...at the coast:

















...not for hunting only photographing:










...place for a sun tan with a nice view into the "open-air-pool-bay-area" of Swakopmund









... in the oldest desert of the world - the Namib:









If you like I can post some more.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes those little buggers are pretty pricey, I really like hunting the pygmy antelope, stalking them, to me is the ultimate challange!

Nice pictures Frank, great scenery! Please keep them coming.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Ok, as long as I don´t bother you - here are some more.

North of Namibia:

Sundowner near Otavi (35 Km northwest)








Epupa Falls








Baobab tree on Farm Baobab:








Omatako mountains








View through pop-up blind on a waterhole on a farm near Okahandja


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Some more...?

South of Namibia - totally different landscape:

heading southwards








challenging walk and stalk area 








Springbok path at the edge of the Kalahari








Dry country - near Maltahoehe








Kalahari Sunrise








Lekker slaap


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Fotos*

Julle manne het n paar fantastiese fotos.Engee jy kan beslis bekostig om so njala oor te sien,in jou geweste is daar monster bulle.Ek het in 1987 op n beesplaas naby Hluhluwe n 30" bul met my 9,3x62 geskiet.Sou graag eerder een met die boog wil omdop.Ek en Belinda gaan vanmiddag sit vir n koedoebul op n plaas baie naby aan ons.Miskien is ons gelukkig.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> If you like I can post some more.


Keep'em coming. I don't know that area at all and it makes for some nice photo's.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Keep'em coming. I don't know that area at all and it makes for some nice photo's.



Here they are!

























Hope you like ´em


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

*Nyala country*

Ja nee Phillip, ons het 'n paar ordentlike Nyala's hier, alhoewel mens hulle nie agter elke bos uitskop nie. 30" Bulle is "few and far inbetween". Ek het 'n sekere Nyala ingedagte wat ek wil jag met die boog. Niks jaag my nie so ek "shop" nog lekker. Hier is twee foto's van twee uitsonderlike Bulle. Die een is 'n 29.5" Bul wat ek met 'n klient gejag het en my 31" bul wat ek in 2002 geskiet het. Het hom per toeval raakgeloop terwyl ek vlakvarke uitgeskiet het. Twee skote gou na mekaar uit die vuis het die prag bul geanker op so 80m. Toe ek hom sien was hy reeds op 'n draffie oppad reguit weg. Albei skote net links en regs van die poephol, reguit enjin kamer toe. Ek sou my voor tande gegee het om die bul met die boog te skiet, maar nou ja, maybe someday.

Baie geluk met die bakgat foto van jou en jou vark in die ABH&A!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Beautiful pictures Frank, post up some more if you have any. I love browsing through other guys hunting albums, just love trophy photos. That's why I'm on www.trophyphotos.com a lot!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Engee, Frank B. and Frank S. are also with pictures on Trophyphotos.com:wink:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Now that's great! Will check it out! How are things my friend? Any news on your Apex 7?


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Goeiemore Engee,

The thing with the Apex 7 runs bad.
Now four weeks before my hunt starts it is to late to tune a new bow for finger shooting. I have no clue where was the mistake, by sponsor or by Mathews. In November/December I will buy self a new bow and change to release shooting for next year. I think I will buy a bow like you bow.
For this year my old bow with 74# and 291 fps with a 418 grain arrow is gratifyingly for all what I want to hunt.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is bad to hear Frank, I know how it feels to have t wait for a bow! But seeing that you are looking for a new bow, and you are looking to use a trigger as from next year. How about a 80# Commander? The 37" axle to axle is going to make it a very stable shooter. The Tribute I have is AWESOME, I really enjoy shooting it. Test a few and let me know what you think!


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

The weekend before my trip to S.A. begins I have a meeting here at home with the other Frank and Andreas ( he follow me two weeks later to Bhejane ). Frank have a Tribute with 90# and Andreas a Mathews Safari with 100#, both will bring his bows along that I can do some shoots for test.
I am now a little bit in hesitate what I want to hunt in the future. On the one side is the opportunity to hunt a Kamelperd, for this I need a stronger bow, on the other side is my deeply wish to hunt more the small antelopes, for this my bow is always good enoug and I must not change my shooting style.
I think after this holiday I will decide what the next year will bring.
But first I must give my full concentration at a bushpig hunt:tongue: I hope to can show here a trophy picture before you brake you bushpig imprecation:wink:
I hope the light kit for my Sure-Loc sight arrive me at the right time, this is the first time that my equipment is not complete 6 weeks before my hunt starts. This makes my a bit nervous:embara:
Now the days runs like tar, for my every day is 48 hours long, I can`t expect the first milie on my plate, cooked from Juanika ( the wife of my friend Sven ) hers kitchen is excellent.

Have a nice sturday


----------



## imcoref (Jun 2, 2007)

*Pics from Namibia*

Pics were taken during my stay on "Jagdfarm Wronin" 

http://www.jagdfarm.wronin-namibia.de.vu/


----------



## Reich (Dec 7, 2006)

*Nice pics!*

I'm here on this thread to look at all ya'll's pics.... can't read what you guys are saying(only know English).... but heck, its worth it just looking at all the great pictures!!

Keep them coming!

Mick


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures from the small Karoo where I hunt in July

A view in to the valley.

View attachment 259086


View attachment 259087


View attachment 259088


And in the vally by stalking

View attachment 259089


View attachment 259090


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

More pictures by stalking with the camera.

View attachment 259091


View attachment 259092


View attachment 259093


View attachment 259094


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here some pictures taken by my trip in the wilderness of Alaska.

My luxury home for five weeks.

View attachment 260277


A view out of the lake

View attachment 260278


The lake was full of red salmon, because this we had a lot of bear visits.

View attachment 260279


View attachment 260280


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Here two of our visitors

View attachment 260281


View attachment 260282


And a nice sundown

View attachment 260283


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Spectacular Frank. Did you stay on your own for the duration? And what did you hunt? Did you try and fish the salmon? Cold?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Impressive I like the scenery did you oaks notice no electric fence or burglar bars This looks like a place where one can retire


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Bushkey said:


> Spectacular Frank. Did you stay on your own for the duration? And what did you hunt? Did you try and fish the salmon? Cold?


I stay there with three other friends at this lake. A bushpilot flew us out and fetched us up five weeks later.
In the first week the nature around was green and than from one day to the other the colours change in red, this was the " indian summer ". By night we saw the aurora borealis but unfortunately my camera was not able to ban this on a photo.
The temperature was aroud 10 to 15 C° and by night -10 to -20 C°.
We had only a small game license because we not want a outfitter. So we hunted only squirrels, grouse and salmons with the bow for food.

Let me tell one of my chanciest experience in my life at this lake.

In the first night I lay in my sleeping bag, not able to sleep because the new impressions around. The fire went slowly down and the could wind from the glacier shook at my tarp from what I build a tent. Maybe after one and a half hour I fell in a slightly sleep and awoke because any what stubbed my at my feet endof my sleeping bag. I had no clue what happened because it was so dark, but I smelled a very strong fetidness. Full of afraid I moved not a millimeter and bore the pushes to the moment if a wind blew in glow of the fire. In this moment I saw the outline of a head big like a television set. 
From this moment I know nothing because I became swooningly.
I awoke because any bad cold feeling was in my underpants, I had a lot of kack inside. I leaved my sleeping bag and informed my friends about this occasion and cleaned up my backside with 4 C° could water from the lake.
My friends do not realized what happened a few minutes ago and made bad jokes about me.
In the morning if my friends saw the foot prints in the sand, big like a plate, they got angst to. This was foot prints from a grizzly bear. My friends and me found very quick a agreement that we build a platform high in the trees for a safety sleep.
One or two days later we saw the bear again, it was a female with two youngsters. This was a friendly bear because they destroyed only the tend from one of my friends and after a shoot with a rubber blund on her ass they move away.

Here some photos from this experience :

The tent after the attack

View attachment 260287


View attachment 260288


The foot prints :

View attachment 260289


And our tent in the trees :

View attachment 260290


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*

I also did the Alaska thing... to try my hand at commercial fishing for the summer. But alas My stories are not quite as scary. Although we did have a close shave with a whale...I also filled my under-rods,Well and truley. Oh and we also brialed on a fairly large swell(wave) luckly we did not go right over however there was a mandatry change of rods on that occaision as well.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------

